# Saving an American Flyer 612 station with crane



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

With it's sad puppy eyes I just couldn't resist trying to save this very sad 612 station. The green shows a bit bright from the flash. Not perfect but not too bad.

Before:










After:



















Larry


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Larry,
I would say you have done an admiral job, your 612 station looks great!!
Aflyer


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great job, Larry! Neat looking station/crane combo. It sure looks pristine with your restoration work.

Is the "Mystic" a retag, or did it originally say that?

TJ


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

Great job! 

I really like the colors, what shade/name of green is that?

Did you make the yellow window muntins or were those availble parts?:appl:


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks for the nice compliments guys.

tjcruiser - the "MYSTIC" is original.

rkenney - the windows are repros as are the AF decal and rivets, the green paint (not exact shade but close) was Valspar interior/exterior "Paint + Primer In One" called "Satin Tropical Foliage", in a rattle can (Lowes). I scrubbed the bejeebers out of the old paint to see how light it originally was and matched that as close as I could find.

Larry


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Larry: Nice; very nice. I would think the hardest part of your job was the red on the station. Those borders have to be hard to do. :appl: Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous and thanks for the recommended brand/color of paint. That seems to match nicely. Well Done!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

longle said:


> I scrubbed the bejeebers out of the old paint to see how light it originally was and matched that as close as I could find.


Clever tip!


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Larry,
I just looked at your photos again, after remembering that I have an early 751 log loader that pretty much looks like that 612 that you started with.

I bought pretty cheap several years ago with plans to restore it when I had more time. Guess I better get busy and get working on it.

Thanks for the inspiration,
Aflyer


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Darn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:appl:


----------



## microbuss (Mar 13, 2015)

o.o nice job! I likes <3


----------

